# RTR RC Rock Crawler Pimp Cane Chasis 4 Sale!



## Mark E. (May 26, 2005)

Not sure if there are any RC Rock Crawlers here but I have a nice Super Class Pimp Cane I want to sell. It is RTR just charge the battery and go.

CLod Axles
Aluminum Knuckles
Integy 55T Motors
2 HS-645 MG Servos
Traxxas 3014 Speed Controller
TQ-3 Transmitter w/rear steer mod & receiver
XTM Thorns
Moab 40 series
New in the package Pro-Line Rock Pleazer Body


$400.00 shipped Pay Pal


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

man i never thought those torsion chassis could flex so much!! i wish i had the money to buy this cuz i have been wanting a rock crawler forever!!


----------

